# New Moderator Team



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Moebius Forums will now have a team of moderators to watch over the boards. All will use the "PM Moderator" name that is currently being used.

As one of the new moderators. I am not familiar with all of the past issues in this forum so we are starting with a clean slate. Let's just move on.

If you have a problem with another user, take it to private messages. I have found that to be effective on others boards that I am member to.

Everyone is here for their love of models, let's try to stay on track and keep the boards a fun place to visit.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

PM Moderator said:


> Everyone is here for their love of models, let's try to stay on track and keep the boards a fun place to visit.


Amen.

Welcome.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome to the new mods


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The more the merrier! Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

WELCOME:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome ! Here's to modeling without the drama !


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Fine with me, & Welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The more the merrier! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Carson Dyle said:


> Amen.
> 
> Welcome.


I concur! Let's keep the talk on Moebius and the fine models they've been producing!

Let me add my welcome. I'm sure Dave will really the help.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard; this is an excellent step towards keeping our beloved HobbyTalk board civil and respectful.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

It is looking better already!

Mark Dean


----------



## sylg57 (Jan 31, 2009)

that make sense for a clean hobby talk board ,welcome


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome!

Yup, Dave needs a night or two off without the drama...
Steve


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

So, just to be clear, does that mean that there WON'T be a new 

*"HEY!! LOOK AT WHO I KNOW!!!!" *forum?



Alright, let's get back to modeling!!

Wayne


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thats great news, the moderators here do an OUTSTANDING job and have my thanks !!!
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

So, Dave, if something needs moderating in the morning, will there also be an "AM Moderator"? Inquiring minds want to know!:jest:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well...Dave has been doing a stellar job at this and will welcome the help!
Welcome aboard....Mr or Ms Moderator...sir or mam!

MMM


----------



## Media Robinson (Apr 23, 2009)

These moderators moderate moderately.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool. I was hoping though you guys would get your own names with your own personalized avatars.  easier to keep track of you.


----------



## Media Robinson (Apr 23, 2009)

The Hankster has been awesome with what he does, as rookie moderators you couldn't find a better example of how to conduct yourselves .


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't be silly, nobody can conduct themselves! How do you play an instrument and wave that baton around at the same time?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Don't be silly, nobody can conduct themselves! How do you play an instrument and wave that baton around at the same time?


Drums.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> Don't be silly, nobody can conduct themselves! How do you play an instrument and wave that baton around at the same time?


I use a mirror...are we off topic again???
Mcdee


----------



## Media Robinson (Apr 23, 2009)

It's all going to work out for the best.


----------



## Media Robinson (Apr 23, 2009)

Seriously. One time on the old forum where I used to go we also had newbie moderators, and while the forum members didn't trust them at first, they turned out to be even better than the old moderators, (who weren't that bad either.)


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

While I think we all hope that we could be left un-moderated, I think the result would be a certain amount of anarchy. Or, at the least, considerable chaos. Neither of which I come here for. In a situation like this (a message board) a certain amount of moderation is probably desirable. In my short time here, I like what I've seen of both the moderators and members (for the most part) and am optimistic that it will continue to be a good place to hang out.

Gene


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Politeness (is the) golden key which opens many doors." - Charlie Chan (again).
A good adage to follow for all of us.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very well said Seaview!!
Hi to the new mods, and I hope you don't have to moderate too much.:wave:

Chris.


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Welcome to the new moderator(s). Also we should be honests: Dave has been extremely patient with the controversy that sometimes rises here. Or when we (includying myself) divert from the topic with curvieus motivations for the new Moebius Club mascot or model or whatever excuse we can create for the pretty girls the other day...  :freak:

It is great for the Main Moderator to take a break and dossify his time on the forum to have some time for whatever business he whishes to spend his free time.

Dave: you are supercool!!!

Best regards,


Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Seaview said:


> "Politeness (is the) golden key which opens many doors." - Charlie Chan (again).
> A good adage to follow for all of us.


Wise words from a wise detective, quoted by a wise modeler.


Best regards,

Alberto


_"There are always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

abacero said:


> Wise words from a wise detective, quoted by a wise modeler.
> Best regards,
> Alberto


Oh...a wise guy...eh?...nyuk,nyuk,nyuk...
Mcdee


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you for the kind words. Actually, folks who actually "know" me refer to me more often as a wise @$$. :tongue:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

To the New Mods welcome aboard:thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

new blood.....welcome! Nice to have more modelers here.


----------

